# Điều hòa tủ đứng - Điều hòa nổi tiếng của thương hiệu Daikin



## thithi6293 (5/5/22)

*Điều hòa tủ đứng - Điều hòa nổi tiếng của thương hiệu Daikin* 



*CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT  *



*HOTLINE - ZALO :  0909 333 162 -  Ms Hà *
_* 
Tel:  (028) 66 789 516 -  (028) 66 764 052 - (028) 66 789 520 -  (028)66.764.050 - Ms Ngân*_
* 
EMAIL: ctythiennganphat@gmail.com 

Website:  maylanhdaikin.vn

Địa chỉ: 244/25 Đường HT17, KP.2, Phường Hiệp Thành, Quận 12, TP.HCM
*
Điều hòa tủ đứng đặt sàn Daikin loại Sky Air *FVA60AMVM/RZF60CV2V* với công suất làm lạnh đạt 20500BTU và 2.5HP phù hơp làm lạnh không gian tối ưu trong diện tích 30 - 35m2. Đây là dòng điều hòa nổi tiếng của thương hiệu Daikin, là lựa chọn tối ưu của đa số khách hàng bởi độ bền và chất lượng sản phẩm mang đến cho người sử dụng.

*





Đặc điểm nổi bật:*

Máy lạnh *tủ đứng đặt sàn* Daikin một chiều lạnh có công suất làm lạnh tối ưu, phù hợp lắp đặt trong không gian như phòng khách, phòng sinh hoạt chung.
Điều hòa Daikin dòng đặt sàn này còn tích hợp công nghệ biến tần inverter tiết kiệm điện năng giúp tiết kiệm được chi phí cho người sử dụng.
Môi chất làm lạnh của điều hòa Daikin thuộc môi chất làm lạnh thế hệ mới nhất R32 có hiệu suất làm lạnh cao, đặc biệt thân thiện với môi trường.
Máy lạnh còn thiết kế cánh gió ngang có thể điều chỉnh hoạt động tự động. Vì thế điều hòa Daikin có thể phù hợp lắp đặt dễ dàng cho các vị trí khác nhau trong phòng.
Sản phẩm còn được trang bị cấu trúc 8 cánh gió dọc mang lại luồng gió dễ chịu cho cả người dùng ở gần hoặc xa điều hòa.
Máy lạnh đặt sàn Daikin với dàn nóng có kích thước nhỏ gọn cùng với hiệu năng một mặt được nâng cao với những thay đổi quan trọng về cấu trúc công nghệ, tiết kiệm được không gian khi lắp đặt.
 

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA60AMVM/RZF60CV2V inverter gas R32*



​Mã sản phẩm:​Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA60AMVM/RZF60CV2V inverter gas R32
Model:​Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin FVA60AMVM/RZF60CV2V inverter gas R32
Hãng sản xuất:​Daikin ( Nhật)
Công suất:​2,5 Ngựa (2,5 HP)
Kích thước:​Xuất xứ:​Dàn lạnh Trung Quốc, Dàn nóng Thái Lan
Sử dụng:​Bảo hành:​01 năm cho dàn lạnh, 05 năm cho máy nén
*Giá điều hòa cây*:​40.050.000 VNĐ

*NGOÀI RA THIÊN NGÂN PHÁT CHUYÊN CUNG CẤP MÁY LẠNH LG, DAIKIN, MITSUBISHI, PANASONIC....* 



*RẤT HÂN HẠNH ĐƯỢC PHỤC VỤ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Nguồn tin: Tin tức & Sự kiện -*


----------

